# Button+reihenfolge



## call-surf (14. April 2005)

Morgen ,

ich hab nen Problem mit Button in HTML. Ich habe eine Pulldownbox in der ich etwas auswähle und darunter drei button. zurück, auswahl, weiter

wenn ich im pulldownmenü was auswähle wird der zurück-button schwarz hinterlegt und wenn man enter drückt wird er ausgeführt.

ich möchte jedoch das der weiter-button aktiviert wird. wie geht das?


----------



## aquasonic (14. April 2005)

Du kannst mit JavaScript den Fokus auf den Button setzten.


```
<script language="javascript">
function setzeFocus() {
   button.focus();
}

<select name="bla" onChange="setzeFocus();">
.......
</select>
```

Ich denke so sollte das gehen


----------



## call-surf (14. April 2005)

ich hab auch ne tabreihenfolge drin, wird die damit nicht ausgehebelt?


----------



## call-surf (14. April 2005)

ich würde das auch mit ganz normalen links machen, aber wie mache ich das, dass er den link als enter-button nimmt?


----------



## aquasonic (14. April 2005)

Das kannst du nicht machen. (denke ich auf jedenfall). Wenn du es so machst ist einfach der 1. Button der aktiv ist dieser, die Reihenfolge wird dadurch aber nicht verändert, der Start ist einfach bei dem aktiven Button.


----------

